# 34 Carbon Front Splitters



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

they have finally turned up , look real good, fit very well.

will post some pictures up once iI can get a few of my car.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 4, 2002)

*As I have just spent an age trying to find this... I will paste what I found...*

finally got some piccies...

also got the centre pieces coming in carbon as well, so good for non- V-spec owners wanting to go for the V-spec look as well.

the centre part is £350-00 + vat
the lower part is £550-00 + vat
or if you buy the pair the price will be £765-00 + vat

http://www.gtrcentral.com/my_cars/gtr_r34/tray.jpg

All are now in stock at Abbey Motorsport


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Scott - don't know if it's just my pc or not, but the tray_close and tray_whole links don't seem to work.


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Try these Daz

http://www.gtrcentral.com/my_cars/gtr_r34/tray_close.jpg 


http://www.gtrcentral.com/my_cars/gtr_r34/tray_whole.jpg


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

That's better Ged.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Any plans for one for the 33 Mark?


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Peter said:


> Any plans for one for the 33 Mark?


Which 33 would this be?????


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Mine Sean....


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

I think I could get some 33 ones done, Would you like a copy of the later 33 ones, the deeper of the 2 types?

I will look into it next week.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 4, 2002)

Good plan Boss


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

I would be up for one for the 33 as well  

Got to be the later deep one though.

Dave


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Peter said:


> Mine Sean....


Had enough then Peter?


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Howsie said:


> Had enough then Peter?


Well yes I have Sean but that's a different issue, my splitter has a break in it and it's really tatty so I was just thinking about getting a new splitter and a cf one would look good...

Mark, preferably the smaller one as she's already low enough at the front but you'll have to go with the demand, I'm easy...


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

And what can you offer us 32 owners Mark?    

Something a bit deeper with bigger brake ducts and 
the intercooler suround built in may be?  :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Scott, 

cant ron do anything for you!!!!!!!!! :smokin: lol.......I will ask next week for you.

Mark


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Peter said:


> Well yes I have Sean but that's a different issue, my splitter has a break in it and it's really tatty so I was just thinking about getting a new splitter and a cf one would look good...
> 
> Mark, preferably the smaller one as she's already low enough at the front but you'll have to go with the demand, I'm easy...


Sorry, totally confused now. Your comment implies the car is still yours.  

Note to self, must use the phone more often


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Howsie said:


> Sorry, totally confused now. Your comment implies the car is still yours.


It is, unless you know something that I don't...


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Mark,

Don't worry pal, I can share my love with both of you!


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Peter,Howsie,

boys stop hi-jacking my thread please................  



Mark


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Hi Mark,

Any progress for the R33-GTR yet?

Dave.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 28, 2004)

*R34 spoilers*

Mark,

It may just be the way the light is striking the spoilers in the photographs, but the inner parts appear to be black as in the standard plastic item.

Is the lower splitter 100% carbon, and is it dry carbon, or the cheappie look alike stuff?

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

LOL......yeah it is a standard one covered in that carbon stuff you can buy in Halfords.

Both parts are made up from a mix of carbon and fibre glass matting like most things made for roads car at a reasonable price.With the carbon in the right place.

If they were made form dry carbon they would be a fortune and very brittle.

Re 33 GTR splitters; will need to chase them up.

Mark


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Any news on the R33 splitters yet? 

Dave.


----------

